# Please help- doe in shock after birth



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

My Pip had her first baby at 11 today. She was beautiful! We thought she was done, but then around 2 she started pushing again. Nothing was happening, so I tried to see what was wrong. I felt a tail and the rest of the baby's body was stuck behind her pelvic bone-breech. So I called a vet and he can and was not able to get the baby out (which had already passed) until around 7. He had to pull and try to manipulate the baby a lot to get it out and ended up having to get it in pieces. Pip is still alive, but very much in shock and shaking. He gave her an antibiotic and some medicine for pain and inflammation. Is there anything else I can do to help her?
Thank you!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep her warm and offer warm water- some people put molasses in the water. (mine hate that). Hopefully, she gets through the shock.
Try getting her to stand- milk her out of let baby nurse. Keeping warm is important. Good luck.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh goodness..im sorry. Yes keep her warm. Banamine can help with pain..make sure her temp is not low first. Antibiotics definitely needed after all that work. Prep H or Witch hazel can help reduce swelling. 
Warm water with molasses can help. A banana is a nice after kidding treat as well. 

Best wishes


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Oh goodness..im sorry. Yes keep her warm. Banamine can help with pain..make sure her temp is not low first. Antibiotics definitely needed after all that work. Prep H or Witch hazel can help reduce swelling.
> Warm water with molasses can help. A banana is a nice after kidding treat as well.
> 
> Best wishes


Thank you so much! I have a heat lamp on her. I gave her some Banamine. I will try the other ideas! Thank you so much!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I am so sorry about Pip.  I’ll be praying for her.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I give all my does A dash of cinnamon daily for a week after kidding, and they seem to heal quicker. I'm not sure if it will help her, considering her condition, but it shouldn't hurt.
Is she eating?


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I would also give her some electrolytes or Nutri-drench. 
Here's a recipe for homemade electrolytes.








How to Make Homemade Goat Electrolytes


Electrolytes can rehydrate your goats when they are sick and get some nutrition back in their bodies. Learn how to make your own goat electrolytes at home!




thefreerangelife.com


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Bmclaren how's your mama today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

Pip made it through the night. I got her to eat a little this morning and I tried to force a little molasses water in her because she still wouldn’t drink. At lunch time I was able to get her to drink some electrolyte water on her own. She moved herself under a heat lamp. She has her head up and has been talking a little. I’m praying these are all signs she will be okay?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That's good news. Baby steps. Try to get her up but if she can.. exercise her legs so it won't loose muscle. Switch the side she lays on ect.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Hopefully, she will be ok. Did the vet determine if she had any tears inside? The Preperation H hemorrhoid creme or ointment and 
witch hazel will help the swelling on her backend. The ointment also helps keep the urine from burning.


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> That's good news. Baby steps. Try to get her up but if she can.. exercise her legs so it won't loose muscle. Switch the side she lays on ect.


Thank you! I didn’t think about making her get up! I thought I should let her rest, but that makes sense.


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

Goats Rock said:


> Hopefully, she will be ok. Did the vet determine if she had any tears inside? The Preperation H hemorrhoid creme or ointment and
> witch hazel will help the swelling on her backend. The ointment also helps keep the urine from burning.


He didn’t say. As mush as they were pulling I don’t see how she can’t 😩. I will try that because she’s very swollen. Thank you!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

How is your doe today?


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

I brought her baby in this afternoon and she stood her back legs up all by herself to nurse the baby. She licked her and called for her when she started to wander. She is eating and drinking and was able to stand on all fours for a little while. I’m going to try and wash her hind in tonight. It’s still pretty icky. I left the baby with her until I get off at 2. Surely these are all signs that she will most likely make it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does aren’t out of the danger zone until around 2 weeks after birthing. 
Within that time frame, we have to worry about them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She certainly is a fighter!! That means alot. I'm glad she is attentive to her baby. That itself can encourage her. Keep getting her up with supervision. Don't want her to fall on baby.


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Does aren’t out of the danger zone until around 2 weeks after birthing.
> Within that time frame, we have to worry about them.


I am of course still bery


happybleats said:


> She certainly is a fighter!! That means alot. I'm glad she is attentive to her baby. That itself can encourage her. Keep getting her up with supervision. Don't want her to fall on baby.


i will. Thank you!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Use warm water and gently clean her back side- the witch hazel will cool the area and prep. H will help 
the swelling. Good signs that she is interested in her baby. Keep an eye on her temp. and her fluid 
intake. You are doing a good job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep up the good work. 👍


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

Thank you! 


Goats Rock said:


> Use warm water and gently clean her back side- the witch hazel will cool the area and prep. H will help
> the swelling. Good signs that she is interested in her baby. Keep an eye on her temp. and her fluid
> intake. You are doing a good job!


Thank you! Her poor backside is so raw and swollen I’ve been washing it as best I can, but it scares me a little that I’ll hurt her. She is such a fighter. She’s been drinking great and even walked outside today to get some food! I’ve been just bringing it to her.







this is her little baby. She’s been nursing great now that Pip can stand up.


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

My vet recommends calcium orally - 30-60 ccs twice a day.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Bmclaren said:


> Her poor backside is so raw and swollen I’ve been washing it as best I can, but it scares me a little that I’ll hurt her.


Vaseline applied a couple of times a day will help immensely. It works like a moisture barrier to keep the skin protected from the urine.


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Vaseline applied a couple of times a day will help immensely. It works like a moisture barrier to keep the skin protected from the urine.


Okay, thank you!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

It sounds like you’re doing an excellent job with her. And both babies (human and goat) in that picture are absolutely precious! What a sweet photo.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If her bum is too tender to touch..witch hazel with a few drops of quality Lavender essential oil can sooth and heal her. Also the preparation H can help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

She was doing so good this morning - came out to eat, attentive to her baby, etc. Then, I noticed she hadn't been out of the barn for awhile and her baby was outside. I went in to check and it looks like she had lost some blood and all she wants to do is lay down. I could only get her to drink a little molasses water. I don't know what to do! It looked like she might be constipated, so I tried to do a soapy water enema. She tolerated it well. I also tried to clean the area, but it looks like her vulva is extremely raw. Any ideas? 😢


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she on antibiotics? Any pain meds? What are you currently doing for her?


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Is she on antibiotics? Any pain meds? What are you currently doing for her?


THe vet gave her a long lasting antibiotic on Monday. I've been giving her banamine every morning. I've been washing her with witch hazel, lavender, and tea tree. I've been feeding her fresh hay, warm molasses water, a little grain, and at first some electrolyte water. Her baby has been nursing great and she's been an excellent mama.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Bmclaren said:


> My Pip had her first baby at 11 today. She was beautiful! We thought she was done, but then around 2 she started pushing again. Nothing was happening, so I tried to see what was wrong. I felt a tail and the rest of the baby's body was stuck behind her pelvic bone-breech. So I called a vet and he can and was not able to get the baby out (which had already passed) until around 7. He had to pull and try to manipulate the baby a lot to get it out and ended up having to get it in pieces. Pip is still alive, but very much in shock and shaking. He gave her an antibiotic and some medicine for pain and inflammation. Is there anything else I can do to help her?
> Thank you!!


If you have any mfo solution/oral cmpk or calcium on top of the molasses or drenches for energy that will help.


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

TripleShareNubians said:


> If you have any mfo solution/oral cmpk or calcium on top of the molasses or drenches for energy that will help.


I do have nutridrench, but I don't have any of the other things you mentioned. I will give her a couple pumps of the nutridrench. Thank you!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

The mfo solution replaces some of the things like calcium and things they need. Since I'm sure she expended a tremendous amount of energy just to survive it not to mention the stress of coming into milk. I give 50 CC's for 3 Days to every doe I own that kids to help prevent milk fever and just boost them.. The drench will help with the energy I don't know how much of those other things it has in it off top my head.


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

TripleShareNubians said:


> The mfo solution replaces some of the things like calcium and things they need. Since I'm sure she expended a tremendous amount of energy just to survive it not to mention the stress of coming into milk. I give 50 CC's for 3 Days to every doe I own that kids to help prevent milk fever and just boost them.. The drench will help with the energy I don't know how much of those other things it has in it off top my head.


Okay, I will call my vet and see if I can get that solution. Thank you!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Bmclaren said:


> Okay, I will call my vet and see if I can get that solution. Thank you!


It is at feed stores and places like Valley vet and Jeffers.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How much blood are you seeing? Was blood dark or bright in color? 
Get her temp..


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Mfo


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Bmclaren said:


> She was doing so good this morning - came out to eat, attentive to her baby, etc. Then, I noticed she hadn't been out of the barn for awhile and her baby was outside. I went in to check and it looks like she had lost some blood and all she wants to do is lay down. I could only get her to drink a little molasses water. I don't know what to do! It looked like she might be constipated, so I tried to do a soapy water enema. She tolerated it well. I also tried to clean the area, but it looks like her vulva is extremely raw. Any ideas? 😢


Oh I missed this update. Doing too many things at once. I just saw the shaking part. Glad happy bleats is here


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Has she passed her placenta?


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Mfo


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> How much blood are you seeing? Was blood dark or bright in color?
> Get her temp..


It was red. Its not a lot. I just noticed some in the hay where she had been sitting. Could it be since her baby is nursing she is finally contracting more and cleaning out? The vet pulled the placenta out.


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

BV Farms said:


> Has she passed her placenta?


The vet pulled it out - but I'm not sure if he got it all. Could it be since her baby is finally nursing that it is making her contract and clean out? Tonight she didn't want the baby nursing so I had to give her milk from another doe. She just seems to be uncomfortable when the baby tries to nurse now. This morning she was completely fine with it and stood great for her baby. I put some preparation H on her hind end tonight so I'm hoping that will help her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I am very surprised the vet pulled the placenta out! This is dangerous if all the "buttons" were not detached! This can cause tearing and bleeding. 
Check her udder for hardness, redness and or heat or Color change? Hows moms temperature


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

happybleats said:


> I am very surprised the vet pulled the placenta out! This is dangerous if all the "buttons" were not detached! This can cause tearing and bleeding.
> Check her udder for hardness, redness and or heat or Color change? Hows moms temperature


Maybe also check for anemia considering the circumstances?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree, the vet shouldn’t of done that. Check her for anemia for sure.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I hope since there have been no replies that you guys aren't right and the pulling it out didn't cause her to bleed internally.
Any updates???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It isn't a guarantee that it will. But there is a chance. Hopefully the doe is ok now.


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

The placenta was already coming out and so the vet just pulled what was hanging out - he didn't actually reach inside and pull it out. I wasn't able to post until now because it was so upsetting, but we lost Pip on Friday. It was so awful because she was doing great and my hopes were so high. Poor thing. I just feel awful because she got bred by accident and she should've been older. It sucks for an animal to pay a price for my mistake.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm very sorry you lost her. ((Hugs))


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> I'm very sorry you lost her. ((Hugs))


Thank you! I appreciate it


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm so sorry! Don't beat yourself up about it. Most of us have made costly mistakes, and still do sometimes. You're a caring goat owner trying your best, and that's what counts.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Things like this can happen to anyone. You did your absolute best and I'm sure she knew that. Hugs! Rest in peace sweet Pip. 💐


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. We all understand your grief. Sometimes things are just beyond our control.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

BV Farms said:


> I'm so sorry! Don't beat yourself up about it. Most of us have made costly mistakes, and still do sometimes. You're a caring goat owner trying your best, and that's what counts.


Thank you ❤❤❤


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Things like this can happen to anyone. You did your absolute best and I'm sure she knew that. Hugs! Rest in peace sweet Pip. 💐


Thank you so much!❤❤❤


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

luvmyherd said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. We all understand your grief. Sometimes things are just beyond our control.


Thank you ❤❤❤


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm so sorry you lost her.


Thank you ❤❤❤


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so sorry.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

RIP sweet Pip. 🐐😥
I’m sorry she’s gone, that’s heartbreaking. It’s the hardest part of being a Goat mom. ((HUG))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry 😢


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

Sending love, very sorry =(


----------

